# They ate a lily - please keep us in your thoughts



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I got up this morning to find that Levi, in all his sweetness, had left me some flowers before leaving for work. He had left a branch of lilies on the kitchen counter, not knowing how toxic they are to cats. To my horror, the vase had been knocked over and several leaf tips had been chewed off.

Without knowing which cat ate it, we took all three to the clinic where the vet administered a drug to make them vomit. Both Monty and Cheddar had eaten the plant, and now they're spending the next 24-48 hrs at the emergency clinic for fluids and another blood & kidney test tomorrow. We didn't find any sign that Sadie had gotten into it, but we'll still be keeping a close eye on her. The vet said that since we had started treatment right away, the prognosis is good and that hopefully the IV fluids will prevent damage to their kidneys.

It wasn't a good way to start the day.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

One of mine went thru a similar problem. I still don't kow what the plant was but she was sick for about 5 days in total. She spent three days at the Vets. Now she's back to being an energetic little devil.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

UGH!! Thinking good thoughts. Sounds like you got them in quickly so hopefully all will be well!


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

Good thing you knew it was bad for cats. That's how my Bella died, Kidney failure after eating on an Easter Lily. But by the time I realized something was wrong it was too late.


----------



## SpaceyKP (May 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry this happened. I'll keep you in my thoughts! It's good you caught it early and got it treated right away. If your vet is confident enough to give them a good prognosis, I'm sure your kitties will be okay. atback


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Purrs coming your way. It sounds like you caught it in time.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Paws crossed that they are all ok. You must be so worried atback


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Sending good thought, purrs, headbutts, prayers, and headrubs your way. (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Fingers, noses, whiskers and toes-es crossed for you over here.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Poor babies! I hope they're both ok!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, Nell, what a worry! My prayers are with you and your kitties. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

You and your kitties are in our thoughts - please keep us posted!!

atback 

Fran


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. 
Just got off the phone with the vet and she says the boys are doing well so far and resting comfortably (although not at all thrilled about being there.) They'll be doing a blood draw and urine test tomorrow early afternoon. If everything looks okay they should be able to come home tomorrow night. Sadie shows no ill signs and is currently enjoying having the house to herself for a little while.

Aprilmay, I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your Bella due to a lily; I really wish the darn plants came with a warning lable. I'm sure there are so many people who have no idea how deadly lilies can be.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Ugh! I'm sure they'll be fine since you brought them right in. Thank God you knew to get them to the vet! It's very scary though!
I had the same thing happen back in February. I _knew_ how poisonous they were, having gone through the drama a couple of years ago but, long story short, the **** Lilies were in my house for two minutes! Although I suspected Nanook I wasn't sure so I had to take them both in. They spent 2 and a 1/2 nerve racking days at the vets but are both fine. Thank goodness. My vet said, if you start treatment withing 24 hours the prognosis is very good.
I really don't understand why there aren't more warning signs for lilies. I think everywhere they are sold there should be a warning that they are deadly to cats (dogs too?). People simply don't know that they are toxic or, even if they do, just _how_ toxic they are. As far as I know, they are the only plant that you absolutely can not take a wait and see approach. Once they show signs of toxicity, it's too late. AND they don't even have to ingest the plant! Just licking a little pollen off their fur or biting into a stem, without eating it, can kill them. It's horrifying!
Actually, that may be a really good sticky to have on this forum. Most people have no idea how dangerous lilies are and it could save some lives (not to mention a lot of worry and ton of money!). Just a thought.
Anyway, I hope your babies are home safe and sound soon! atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll bring up the subject of a Sticky. I don't think anyone would object.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks, Jeanie!


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

well wishes going your way.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I'n hapy thigs are turing out well.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Just got another update from the vet. They did some tests and creatinine levels are normal. They can come home tonight. Yay! :luv
I am so relieved that everything is going to be okay. We feel terrible that the kitties had to go through this, but if any good comes of it, I hope to do more to let people know about these dangerous flowers. I think a sticky is a great idea, and I hope more people will spread the word. 
Thank you again for your support. It means a lot.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

So happy to hear your kitties are OK. Thank goodness you got them to the vet quickly.

I agree, the plants should come with warning labels.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yay!!! :yellbounce


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Nell said:


> Just got another update from the vet. They did some tests and creatinine levels are normal. They can come home tonight. Yay! :luv
> I am so relieved that everything is going to be okay. We feel terrible that the kitties had to go through this, but if any good comes of it, I hope to do more to let people know about these dangerous flowers. I think a sticky is a great idea, and I hope more people will spread the word.
> Thank you again for your support. It means a lot.


Glad your cats survived. 

I was going to buy a Lilly plant but I've changed my mind.

Do we have any idea what the attraction is?


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Yay! :kittyball
I was just wondering the same thing. What would make a kitty, an obligate carnivore, eat a lilly?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Curiosity, I think, John.

Thank goodness the kitties are all right.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Some cats just like to chew/nibble on greenery. When mine are allowed out they like to immediately drop and roll on the concrete and then they explore and nibble on the grasses of the lawn. I pick them up and bring them inside before they can eat the grass because I don't want them to vomit in the house. I think it is somewhere between eat-grass-to-help-vomit-hairballs and a toddler-like instinct to investigate their world by putting everything in their mouths to catalog it as good or bad.

I have two houseplants that I keep hanging and/or sprayed with a bitter-apple type product. They aren't dangerous, I just don't want tooth-holes in their leaves. 


So are they home, now?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

They smell pretty! :lol: 
It really is odd though. Nanook and Lucy had _never_ gone up on my kitchen counters before. No, not even when I wasn't looking! They simply showed no interest at all. Yet, in those two minutes the lilies were there. Boom, both were up there in a shot! (And Lucy simply doesn't jump!) It was a whole bouquet of flowers with just a group of lilies in the center. None of the other flowers were touched. They had gone directly for the lily!
So something attracted them to that flower. 
Since that day Lucy hasn't been up there but Nanook, for a few weeks after, kept jumping on the counter...as if he was looking for something. Right in front of me! "Where are the lilies, Mom?" So strange.
Mind you, I have plants all over the house, and usually cut flowers too, that they never touch. :? 
So, it _must_ be the smell.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

You know, Victoria, I think you may be on to something. I've had some other cut flowers sitting in the same spot for a week and they don't even seem to notice them, but put a lily there and we might as well have left a can of tuna on the counter. 

The boys are home now and doing well. They've been lounging for most of the evening but are returning to their normal rambunctious selves. Cheddar's leg seems to be a bit sore where the catheter was. He doesn't like me touching it and even growled when I took off the bandage. Poor boy Even Sadie seems happy to have them home.
We'll be looking forward to a relaxed and uneventful holiday weekend.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Dec 29, 2009)

I am glad they are ok I did not know lilly where dangerous to cats. 

So I have a no lillie rule in my house now.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

I got my Easter Lily when my mom died. Bella would chew on it constantly, the other cats never even bothered. She would always chew on other plants too. I would make her stop (my worry at the time was teeth marks in the plant amazingly enough). A few days later when I found her sick, hiding under the recliner I thought it had something to do with her diabetes, but she was doing so good on the insulin. The vet asked me if I had any plants, I told her about Bella chewing the Lilly. That's how I found out.

Funny thing is, Bella was mom's baby. Bella missed mom so much. It was sad, but after she died two months after mom I thought how fitting. Now mom and Bella are together.

I keep my Lily up high enough where my kitties can't get to it now. And when I'm not home that part of the house is blocked by a screen. I brought my dumbcane (which I also read is poisonous) to work as well as my devil's ivy. All I have at home within reach is my African Violet. Which the kitties totally ignore.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> Some cats just like to chew/nibble on greenery. When mine are allowed out they like to immediately drop and roll on the concrete and then they explore and nibble on the grasses of the lawn. I pick them up and bring them inside before they can eat the grass because I don't want them to vomit in the house. I think it is somewhere between eat-grass-to-help-vomit-hairballs and a toddler-like instinct to investigate their world by putting everything in their mouths to catalog it as good or ba


When I brought Zenobi home and took her out to the garden she was seeking something. I guessed it was grass of a certain type. (broad leaf, sharp edges.) I found a piece and offered it to her, and she nearly took my hand off so eager was she to eat it. Then I started buying pots of grass from a local pet store, but that was expensive as they didn't last long. Finally I bought the Oat Grass seed from the same store and had three pots rotating. One being used, one growing, and one newly planted. She never seemed to eat much of the grass, but only chewed on it and left it lying around. One time I was changing the pots and she came rushing over in a near panic. "That's my grass. Leave it alone." She always preferred the outside grass though, and only once was she sick where I noticed grass in the vomit.

Missy doesn't have any grass, so she chews on the broom bristles.

I've noticed their toddler like behaviour myself. I find that quite interesting.


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

What an ordeal! I am so glad you knew the lily was toxic and were able to get them in right away. 

And I had NO idea lilies were so deadly! I think a sticky might be a great idea. I've been a lifetime cat owner and never even heard of this before. There has to be others as well that have no clue and this could definitely save some lives. I know I will never ever have lilies in my house now.


----------



## Dave_L (Jul 31, 2008)

Avalonia, here's a link someone posted: Safe Plants and Toxic Plants


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

We have two aloe vera plants in our garden. My cats are indoor only so it doesn't pose a threat to them but there are feral cats in the neighborhood. However, they don't seem too interested in the plants. They just eat their food and run away as fast as they can. I am glad I saw the list because whenever I used to take my cats on a walk with a harness, they would always stop and sniff the plants and I had no idea they were poisonous!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

jusjim said:


> Missy doesn't have any grass, so she chews on the broom bristles.


I cannot keep a corn-broom in the house as Shasta will snack on it if it is available to her.


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 10, 2010)

the sticky is a great idea. A list of toxic plants accompanied by pictures of each would be tremendously helpful. I was reading about toxic plants but I don't recall reading anything about Lilly specifically.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so happy your boys are feeling better.  The shelter where I adopted my cats gave us a list of toxic plants and at the top it said All Lilies in bold. Good thing, cause I had no idea before that.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

It was really nice your hubby thought of you. Maybe you should get a list of safe plants for him to buy next time. I commend you on your fast action and it sounds like your cats will be ok. 

I don't have plants in my house. Mostly because I know my cats would eat it and second I don't have a green thumb. My son bought me a plant for mother's day. God that made my day but at the same time I was questioning its safety. Sure enough my cats started to bite it. I was watching so they reallying didn't get any but I never knew that just a lick could kill them or just having it on their fur. I did look it up on the internet to see if it was safe. The plant wasn't listed but i didn't want to take a chance. Well the plant died because it was kept in my bathroom. It was so sweet of my son to think of me. My daughter came the next day and I told her about it. I said it would be better to get me a movie pass than a plant, so she won't ever do that. 

I agree that plants should come with a warming label that this plant is toxic to cats. Plus it should be listed on the label that just licking the plant or it getting on their fur is dangerous. Maybe we should go to the plant assoication or whatever it's called and ask that this be done

Kathy.


----------

